# my comp cannot be turned off



## etpiggyfile

my computer will not turn off if I'm connected to the internet during start up. When I discconnect to the internet and start up my comp, then it will be able to shut down properly later on.
It will show as "shutting down" (something like that)nd will just stay there forever. 
PCcillin cannot detect any virus infections. I'm suspecting it to be something wrong with a program?

so anyway...here is my highjack log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 下午 04:24:30, on 2007/5/14
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\桌面\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CJIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\CHANGJIE\CINTLCFG.EXE /CJIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\PHONETIC\TINTLCFG.EXE /PHIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Office Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: 參考資料 - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\soundmid4.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\soundmid4.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=Http://www.synnex.com.tw/
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/ZH-TW/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {650BBB86-3D77-49BA-A4B2-2455E44EB031} (PasswordMD5ClientCOMCtrl Class) - https://netbank.chb.com.tw/Security/PasswordMD5ClientCOM.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: 趨勢科技間諜程式防護功能  (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Vedio Adapter (VGADown) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe (file missing)

THANKS


----------



## John McKenna

Hi there, 

Do you know what this file relates to?

c:\windows\system32\soundmid4.dll

Can you locate the file, right click and post back any info about the file's properties.

Also, go to Jotti's Malware Scan. 

Paste the filepath above into the box at the top and hit Submit to upload it for analysis:

Save the results to notepad and post them in your next reply please.


----------



## kof2000

home edition has problems shutting down.


----------



## etpiggyfile

*heres the scan*

i have no idea what c:\windows\system32\soundmid4.dll relates to

the properties is all in mandarin don't know if you can read it?

應用程式擴充
不明的應用程式

C:\windows\system32
216 KB (221,184 位元組)
216 KB (221,184 位元組)

2004年8月16日, 下午 04:39:20
2004年8月16日, 下午 04:39:20
2007年5月18日, 下午 07:24:54

and heres the analysis from Jotti's malware scan

View attachment scan soundmid4.txt


----------



## John McKenna

Unfortunately I can't read Mandarin but the Jotti's results are conclusive enough for me to think there's something malicious about the file.

Please go to www.thespykiller.co.uk and upload the file so it examined further and distributed to other antivirus companies. Just press new topic, fill in the necessary details and give a link to your post here. Then press the browse button and navigate to & select the file on your computer. When the file is listed in the window press send to upload the file ( do not post HJT logs there as they will not get dealt with).


Once the above is done, please download *LSP-Fix*.

Disconnect from the net and ensure ALL Internet Explorer Windows are closed.

Open LSP-Fix and check the "*I know what I'm doing*" box. 

Then move all instances of *soundmid4.dll* (ONLY) from the left panel to the right, then click *Finish*.

=====

Then download ComboFix from either of these links:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/sUBs/ComboFix.exe

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe

Double click Combofix.exe & follow the prompts.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply

*Note:*
Do not mouseclick Combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall.

Please tell me if you get the following error message:

"Unable to run com files !! Possible rootkit inteference. Tell this to the forum helper. Combofix will now exit"

The above message is very important!!!


Regards,


----------



## etpiggyfile

heres the scan from combix:

View attachment combofix.txt

nd heres the reply i got from the other forum:

Well,  the news is not good:  this is a password stealer trojan:

Complete scanning result of "soundmid4.dll", received in VirusTotal at 05.20.2007, 15:31:40 (CET).

AntiVir   7.4.0.23   05.18.2007   TR/Drop.Maran.C.3
AVG   7.5.0.467   05.20.2007   PSW.Generic4.BNM
BitDefender   7.2   05.20.2007   Generic.PWS.Maran.3ECB478E
ClamAV   devel-20070416   05.20.2007   Trojan.Spy-4085
Ewido   4.0   05.20.2007   Trojan.Maran.fa
Fortinet   2.85.0.0   05.20.2007   Maran!tr.pws
F-Secure   6.70.13030.0   05.18.2007   Trojan-PSW.Win32.Maran.fa
Ikarus   T3.1.1.7   05.20.2007   Trojan-PWS.Win32.Maran.bo
Kaspersky   4.0.2.24   05.20.2007   Trojan-PSW.Win32.Maran.fa
McAfee   5034   05.18.2007   PWS-Maran.dll
Panda   9.0.0.4   05.20.2007   Malware Generic
Symantec   10   05.20.2007   Infostealer.Lineage


what should I do with that file? delete it? do i hav other viruses in my comp? what should i do next?


----------



## John McKenna

> *nd heres the reply i got from the other forum:*
> 
> Well,  the news is not good:  this is a password stealer trojan:
> 
> Complete scanning result of "soundmid4.dll", received in VirusTotal at 05.20.2007, 15:31:40 (CET).
> 
> AntiVir   7.4.0.23   05.18.2007   TR/Drop.Maran.C.3
> AVG   7.5.0.467   05.20.2007   PSW.Generic4.BNM
> BitDefender   7.2   05.20.2007   Generic.PWS.Maran.3ECB478E
> ClamAV   devel-20070416   05.20.2007   Trojan.Spy-4085
> Ewido   4.0   05.20.2007   Trojan.Maran.fa
> Fortinet   2.85.0.0   05.20.2007   Maran!tr.pws
> F-Secure   6.70.13030.0   05.18.2007   Trojan-PSW.Win32.Maran.fa
> Ikarus   T3.1.1.7   05.20.2007   Trojan-PWS.Win32.Maran.bo
> Kaspersky   4.0.2.24   05.20.2007   Trojan-PSW.Win32.Maran.fa
> McAfee   5034   05.18.2007   PWS-Maran.dll
> Panda   9.0.0.4   05.20.2007   Malware Generic
> Symantec   10   05.20.2007   Infostealer.Lineage


What other forum? Can you give me a link please?


----------



## etpiggyfile

oops i meant the reply i got from thespykiller...the one you told me to upload the file to


----------



## John McKenna

Please download & run Flash_Disinfector.exe

Restart the machine and download Mountpoints Diagnostics.zip. Unzip the file and double-click to run it. It will create a report named Diagnostic.txt which I'd like you to post in your next reply please along with a fresh HijackThis log.


----------



## etpiggyfile

i cant get access to Mountpoints Diagnostics.zip

i alreadi ran the flash disinfector program


----------



## John McKenna

Sorry, that attachment was in a hidden forum.

Please download it from here

You've already run Flash Disinfector? You should have said!! Anything else you've done/removed I should be aware of?


----------



## etpiggyfile

ok so i downloaded Mountpoints Diagnostics...buh i don't think it's working properly...it won't create any txt report

and btw i ran flash disinfector because you told me to lol

so i'll just post a new HijackThis log for now:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 下午 05:08:25, on 2007/5/25
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\桌面\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CJIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\CHANGJIE\CINTLCFG.EXE /CJIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\PHONETIC\TINTLCFG.EXE /PHIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Office Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: 參考資料 - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=Http://www.synnex.com.tw/
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/ZH-TW/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {650BBB86-3D77-49BA-A4B2-2455E44EB031} (PasswordMD5ClientCOMCtrl Class) - https://netbank.chb.com.tw/Security/PasswordMD5ClientCOM.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: 趨勢科技間諜程式防護功能  (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Vedio Adapter (VGADown) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe (file missing)


----------



## John McKenna

I misunderstood you. I thought you meant that you'd already run the Flash Disinfector before I asked you. 

If you unzipped the file to a folder, you should find the Diagnostic.txt in there. If not, don't worry for the moment.

Please fix this line in HijackThis:

O23 - Service: Vedio Adapter (VGADown) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe (file missing)


Then download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*.
Choose your usual account.

 Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script.
 Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
 It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
 When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
 Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt*
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
 Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


*PS: Do you have the BFGhost Remote Administration software on your machine?*


----------



## etpiggyfile

i can't get into safe mode for some reason, i've been tryin for the whole day = =. Is F8 the only way to get into safe mode? it's not working...

nd no i don't have BFGhost Remote Administration software


----------



## John McKenna

Hmm...let's have a closer look at that Safe boot registry key.

Go to Start then Run and paste the contents of the code box below into the Open field and hit ok.



		Code:
	

regedit /e C:\export-safe.txt  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot


This will create a registry export which you can find at C:\export-safe.txt

Paste the contents of export-safe.txt in your reply. 


Can you also upload a file for analysis please.

Go to Jotti's Malware Scan. 

Paste the filepath below into the box at the top and hit Submit to upload it for analysis:

*C:\WINNT\system32\conime.exe
*

Save the results to notepad and post them in your next reply please.


----------



## etpiggyfile

View attachment scan conime.txt

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot]
"AlternateShell"="cmd.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AppMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Base]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Boot Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Boot file system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\CryptSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\DcomLaunch]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmadmin]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmboot.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmio.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmload.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\dmserver]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\EventLog]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\File system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\HelpSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Netlogon]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PCI Configuration]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PlugPlay]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\PNP Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Primary disk]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\RpcSs]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SCSI Class]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\sermouse.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\sr.sys]
@="FSFilter System Recovery"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SRService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\System Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vga.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vgasave.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WinMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}]
@="Universal Serial Bus controllers"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="DiskDrive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Standard floppy disk controller"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Hdc"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Keyboard"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Mouse"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E977-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="PCMCIA Adapters"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="SCSIAdapter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="System"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Floppy disk drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{71A27CDD-812A-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}]
@="Volume"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}]
@="Human Interface Devices"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AFD]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AppMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Base]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Boot Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Boot file system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Browser]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\CryptSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\DcomLaunch]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Dhcp]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmadmin]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmboot.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmio.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmload.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\dmserver]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\DnsCache]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\EventLog]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\File system]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\HelpSvc]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\ip6fw.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\ipnat.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LanmanServer]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LanmanWorkstation]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\LmHosts]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Messenger]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NDIS]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NDIS Wrapper]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Ndisuio]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBIOS]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBIOSGroup]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetBT]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetDDEGroup]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Netlogon]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetMan]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Network]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetworkProvider]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NtLmSsp]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PCI Configuration]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PlugPlay]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PNP Filter]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\PNP_TDI]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Primary disk]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpcdd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpdd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdpwd.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\rdsessmgr]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\RpcSs]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SCSI Class]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\sermouse.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SharedAccess]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\sr.sys]
@="FSFilter System Recovery"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SRService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Streams Drivers]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\System Bus Extender]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\Tcpip]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\TDI]
@="Driver Group"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\tdpipe.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\tdtcp.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\termservice]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\vga.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\vgasave.sys]
@="Driver"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\WinMgmt]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\WZCSVC]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}]
@="Universal Serial Bus controllers"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="CD-ROM Drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="DiskDrive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Standard floppy disk controller"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Hdc"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Keyboard"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Mouse"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Net"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E973-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetClient"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E974-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetService"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E975-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="NetTrans"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E977-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="PCMCIA Adapters"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="SCSIAdapter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E97D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="System"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
@="Floppy disk drive"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{71A27CDD-812A-11D0-BEC7-08002BE2092F}]
@="Volume"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}]
@="Human Interface Devices"


----------



## John McKenna

The Safe mode key in your registry looks fine so try the alternative method using msconfig and then proceed with SDFix. Remember to remove the check from the SafeBoot box in msconfig when you're ready to restart the machine normally again!


----------



## etpiggyfile

alrite...heres the report for SDfix

View attachment Report.txt


----------



## John McKenna

Thanks, can you post a new HJT log please.


----------



## etpiggyfile

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 下午 10:37:25, on 2007/5/30
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\KKBOX\KKBOX_Tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\桌面\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CJIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\CHANGJIE\CINTLCFG.EXE /CJIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\PHONETIC\TINTLCFG.EXE /PHIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KKBOX Tray Icon] C:\Program Files\KKBOX\KKBOX_Tray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Office Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: 參考資料 - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=Http://www.synnex.com.tw/
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/ZH-TW/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {650BBB86-3D77-49BA-A4B2-2455E44EB031} (PasswordMD5ClientCOMCtrl Class) - https://netbank.chb.com.tw/Security/PasswordMD5ClientCOM.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: 趨勢科技間諜程式防護功能  (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Vedio Adapter (VGADown) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe (file missing)

O23 - Service: Vedio Adapter (VGADown) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe (file missing) <--i tried fixing this line but it's still appearing


----------



## John McKenna

Please go to www.thespykiller.co.uk and upload these files so I can examine them and distribute them to antivirus companies.
Just press new topic, fill in the necessary details and give a link to your post here. Then press the browse button and navigate to & select the file on your computer:

*C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe*

Press send to upload the file.

Many thanks. 


Please download *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop* and then double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe*

*Warning:* Please double-check you've copied the filepaths exactly as instructed. Failure to do so could render your machine inoperable. This tool is extremely powerful and does exactly what it says on the tin. You've been warned!

Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *"Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved"* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
Copy everything on the Results window to the clipboard by highlighting *EVERYTHING* and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it on your next reply.
Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*


----------



## etpiggyfile

results from OTmoveIt:

File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe not found.

Created on 06/04/2007 22:07:24


----------



## John McKenna

And a new HJT log please.


----------



## eric92park

registry error? dun noe...


----------



## eric92park

OKAY.... Do you share internet with other computer DIRECTLY from your computer... just tell me anything about your internet and networking...


----------



## etpiggyfile

oops forgot 2 post HJT log
and yes I do share internet with my brother...and i just found out that he took up all the connection space or something...which caused my comp unable to connect to the internet properly...it seems fine after i unplugged his connection

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 下午 10:13:12, on 2007/6/5
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\KKBOX\KKBOX_Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\桌面\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CJIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\CHANGJIE\CINTLCFG.EXE /CJIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\PHONETIC\TINTLCFG.EXE /PHIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KKBOX Tray Icon] C:\Program Files\KKBOX\KKBOX_Tray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Office Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: 參考資料 - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=Http://www.synnex.com.tw/
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/ZH-TW/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {650BBB86-3D77-49BA-A4B2-2455E44EB031} (PasswordMD5ClientCOMCtrl Class) - https://netbank.chb.com.tw/Security/PasswordMD5ClientCOM.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1A533B93-40A4-4AEC-B6F8-D1682C76FCEB}: NameServer = 139.175.55.244 139.175.252.16
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: 趨勢科技間諜程式防護功能  (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Vedio Adapter (VGADown) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe (file missing)


----------



## John McKenna

Thank you. 

Please go to *Start*, then *Run* and paste the following commands one at a time into the open field hitting Enter after each:

*sc stop VGADown
sc delete VGADown*

Restart the machine and post a fresh HJT log please.


----------



## etpiggyfile

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 下午 12:53:10, on 2007/6/7
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\KKBOX\KKBOX_Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tsc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\桌面\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CJIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\CHANGJIE\CINTLCFG.EXE /CJIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIMETIPSYNC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMTC65\PHONETIC\TINTLCFG.EXE /PHIMETIPSync
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2007\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KKBOX Tray Icon] C:\Program Files\KKBOX\KKBOX_Tray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: 匯出至 Microsoft Office Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: 參考資料 - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=Http://www.synnex.com.tw/
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5D6F45B3-9043-443D-A792-115447494D24} (UnoCtrl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/ZH-TW/a-UNO1/GAME_UNO1.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {650BBB86-3D77-49BA-A4B2-2455E44EB031} (PasswordMD5ClientCOMCtrl Class) - https://netbank.chb.com.tw/Security/PasswordMD5ClientCOM.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{13AFF1D7-04C0-42D0-AFC1-892342BC2155}: NameServer = 139.175.55.244 139.175.252.16
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{13AFF1D7-04C0-42D0-AFC1-892342BC2155}: NameServer = 139.175.55.244 139.175.252.16
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: 趨勢科技間諜程式防護功能  (PcScnSrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcScnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## John McKenna

Looking good, everythng back to normal then?


----------



## etpiggyfile

Yup Everything Seems Fine Now! Thankyou So Much!


----------



## John McKenna

You're welcome my friend. 

Everything appears to be in order so I guess we can wrap things up for the time being. 

In the meantime, please follow these simple steps to keep yourself safe and secure in the future. 


Re-Hide your System Files

Please rehide your hidden system files and folders by reversing the steps here.


Keep Sun Java Updated

There are numerous infections which take advantage of exploits present in older Sun Java installations. Ensure you are running the latest version by reading this.


Disable and Re-enable System Restore to Flush Infected Restore Points

Disable and re-enable System Restore to ensure there are no infected files found in your restore points.

Click Start > Right click My Computer> Properties> System Restore and place a check next to the "Turn off System Restore" box.

Restart the machine to flush the restore points and then re-enable System Restore by removing  the check from the "Turn off System Restore" box. 

Then go to Start> All Programs> Accessories> System Tools> System Restore and create a new Restore Point. 


Protect Yourself in the Future!!

Click on the following tutorial and follow each step listed there:

*How can I protect myself on the Internet?*


And finally...Fancy joining the crusade against malware??

If so, Click here for details on where to get free anti-malware training and fight back against the scum who took advantage of you in the first place. 


JM


----------

